# Seasonal pricing condo lot



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm trying to get an idea of what the seasonal price of this lot and walks would be in different areas. This is a condo unit with 52 units and a ton of elderly people.

The lot is about 30,000 square feet with a 2" trigger and you will have 30 plowable events per season on average. (17 is my all time low for this area and 44 is my all time high) In addition, you must return mid-morning after every plow to clean spots. I put blue squares on the map where you're allowed to stack snow. 3/4 ton truck with 8.5 v-plow

Sidewalks are approx. 2500 linear feet and average 30" wide. And the most efficient way is with shovels and blowers. Same trigger, same number of times.

Snow removal price only, don't factor in salt. Currently paying $8500


----------



## SnowGuru (Oct 23, 2015)

Myself, I would be putting my bid in for $10,750 for the snow itself, then add on salt for another $4850 plus taxes and set limits to max events and or total amounts limited to XXX, with extras at $175 an hour plus salt. Condos have MONEY!!!


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

SnowGuru;2080358 said:


> Myself, I would be putting my bid in for $10,750 for the snow itself, then add on salt for another $4850 plus taxes and set limits to max events and or total amounts limited to XXX, with extras at $175 an hour plus salt. Condos have MONEY!!!


Come on now you can't have limits on seasonals. That's why company's go with seasonals, they know exactly what it'll cost them. If you're going to set limits might as well bid per push.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, that current price is low. It would be ok without the walks, but add those in and you're not making much. Is the 2" trigger meaning if it snowed 2" or more you plow? Or is it you plow at every 2"?? If it's the latter you would have to hope for 20 events or less to make it worth it. JMO.


----------



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

The trigger is for 2" or more. Not plowed every 2". I do plow with the storm during a major snowfall (6" plus) just to make my life easier.

The sidewalks are the killer...... averages about 110 man hours a season just for walks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Krimick77;2080566 said:


> The trigger is for 2" or more. Not plowed every 2". I do plow with the storm during a major snowfall (6" plus) just to make my life easier.
> 
> The sidewalks are the killer...... averages about 110 man hours a season just for walks


Sounds good, glad for you its that way. Yes, the walks are always the crap part of the job unless a bigger piece of equipment can be used by one person. I know you'll have a hard time going higher than the current rate, so maybe try to beat it by $100 bucks. Good luck.


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

Fannin76;2080459 said:


> Come on now you can't have limits on seasonals. That's why company's go with seasonals, they know exactly what it'll cost them. If you're going to set limits might as well bid per push.


I have limits on all my big accounts, they get 20 pushes then its per time price. salt is per time and stacking and relocating is another price. I dont know how guys go seasonal for everything, to me its not worth the gamble on big sites


----------



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

WIPensFan;2080569 said:


> Sounds good, glad for you its that way. Yes, the walks are always the crap part of the job unless a bigger piece of equipment can be used by one person. I know you'll have a hard time going higher than the current rate, so maybe try to beat it by $100 bucks. Good luck.


Just to clarify.... I am the current contractor. Not trying to beat any price. I am trying to decide on if I should keep this for next season.

Mostly just trying to see what other guys thought this site was worth. Based on my costs, I feel this site should be at around 14k for just snow removal.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Krimick77;2080584 said:


> Just to clarify.... I am the current contractor. Not trying to beat any price. I am trying to decide on if I should keep this for next season.
> 
> Mostly just trying to see what other guys thought this site was worth. Based on my costs, I feel this site should be at around 14k for just snow removal.


I completely agree with you. Thought maybe you were trying to get it. Sorry bout that.


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

Im not to far from you and I think that you are a bit low for our market. I would be around $10,000 plus salt, but its going to be tough to go for an increase if this mild winter continues. Can you increase productivity on the walks? are they using single stage blowers? I find walks the fastest with one guy on a blower and one following behind to get the little in front of the doorways.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

That would be way low here.For example I did a 22 unit condo with 11 shared driveways,short walks salt included.8-15 events with about 24" up to 50"s or so per season.In and out in total 1hr plowing 2hrs clearing walks. Was getting 8300$ a season.The contractor before me was per push and the last year he did it bill totaled 13k !But markets differ so much regionally.


----------



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

schrader;2080852 said:


> Im not to far from you and I think that you are a bit low for our market. I would be around $10,000 plus salt, but its going to be tough to go for an increase if this mild winter continues. Can you increase productivity on the walks? are they using single stage blowers? I find walks the fastest with one guy on a blower and one following behind to get the little in front of the doorways.


Just $10,000? hmm ... I really thought the market would be higher than that. And yes I use single stage blowers and have found them to be the most productive for an average event. I use to run the sidewalk crew myself and I paid employees to plow, that's when I was most efficient..... but my back can't do that anymore.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

20-25k here


----------

